# Probiotic-Rezyst



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Have you heard of a prescription probiotic called Rezyst IM? It's not covered by insurance, costs about $17/m and is chewable. My gastro guy just put me on it and after the first dose I have a major migraine, so I think it must have aspartame or some sort of color in it that I can't tolerate. Something I read said he wished it was available sugar-free for diabetics. Haven't had any luck searching for ingredients. Tastes like grape, sort of. Did kind of work, I think, maybe a bit more firm. Pharmacist said it's a very good seller, folks really like it. Anyone?


----------

